# Jackalope On the Loose in Clark Co?



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

It looks like a female jackalope to me.. what do you think?

www.nbc4i.com/news/5007264/detail.html


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I wouldnt mind poppin a few of those varmits


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

It is definately a Cavey - I saw it up close on the news. The man that tried to "capture" it took a good beating and was too embarrassed to show himself on the news  The reporter was trying to get him to comment and he turned away and took off! 

It was in a bean field off New Love Rd. last night after dark. The police department and animal control tried to tranqualize it, but failed because it wouldn't let them get close enough.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I understand they are pretty good table fare.


----------

